# Smoked Salmon Question ???



## bobdog46 (Aug 23, 2012)

I am getting ready to hot smoke some salmon filets with the skin on and have a question.  I will be making a brine with salt, apple juice & brown sugar. Do I need to add cure to the brine ????


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 23, 2012)

Only if you want the additional flavor profile of a ham flavor or you will be smoking for longer than 4 hours.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Aug 24, 2012)

You definitley do not have to add cure. Like Pops said, it depends on your desired result. If you could describe how you want your Sal's texture & flavor come out, then we all could better help answer your question.

What temp are you thinking of smoking at?

How long are you keeping the fillets brining?

If you are 'hot' smoking it then your internal temp will get to where it needs to be easily under 4 hours. BUT then again I don't know the thickness of your sal's.


----------



## bobdog46 (Aug 24, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> You definitley do not have to add cure. Like Pops said, it depends on your desired result. If you could describe how you want your Sal's texture & flavor come out, then we all could better help answer your question.
> 
> What temp are you thinking of smoking at?
> 
> ...


I will smoke to an internal temp of 150 - Does this sound right? this is my first time smoking fish. I will brine 4-6 hrs ? If I add cure , How will that change the outcome of the fish ?


----------



## daveomak (Aug 24, 2012)

Bob, morning.....  As far as the final temp of the fish goes.....   I Q my fish until the white fat *just* starts to show up on the surface of the fish... It has migrated from the skin, through the meat to the surface.... the fish is done when that happens and has not dried out....  I would think the internal temp would be closer to 138-140....  but then, I never measured the IT.....  

Dave


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 24, 2012)

Don't know how much you are making but if you need a change of pace...Give this a try....Good stuff!...JJ

Gingered Smoked Salmon Spread

1Lb Cream Cheese...Room Temp

1/2C Mayonnaise

1/4C Sour Cream

1Tbs Soy Sauce

1tsp Hot Sauce...Sriracha (Asian) or other

1/4tsp Black Pepper

1Lb Smoked Salmon...or other Smoked Fish, Flaked

1/4C Chopped Crystalized Ginger

1/4C Chopped Scallion

Process the first 6 ingredients until smooth...

For Fine Spread...add remaining and Pulse to desire consistency...

For Chunky Spread...Fold in remaining with a spatula...

For a Change of Pace!

Substitute... Ginger and Scallons with...

1/4C Chopped Fresh Dill

2T Chopped Capers

2T Chopped Fresh Chives


----------



## piaconis (Aug 24, 2012)

You don't need cure if you are hot smoking it.  I always add ginger to my fish brine, but that's just a personal taste preference.  Filets are thin meats, so I used 140 for my last salmon, then served it hot off the smoker.

Good luck!


----------

